# On vacation.



## MrBubblehead (Jun 27, 2017)

Here I am. Our camping for a week, scavenging pen blanks out of the fire wood.


----------



## Rink (Jun 27, 2017)

I would expect nothing less. You make us all proud.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 28, 2017)

Typical for a penturner, wood turner, or woodworker.  You might consider getting a gasoline engine powered lathe that you can take with you and do some turning in the evenings while everyone is sitting around the campfire, singing Kum By Ya.


----------



## eharri446 (Jun 28, 2017)

There have been some posts on here by people taking their lathes with them when they take their RV camping.


----------



## MrBubblehead (Jun 28, 2017)

I had joked about bringing my lathe as I have a serviced site. But the boss said no.


----------

